# Thanks



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Im starting to have a few successes with the tinkering thing and i just wanted to say it feels good and thanks for the info and support posted throughout the forum.

Im going to upgrade to better tools and get some products.

One question, is there a product that can provide a water resistance without pressure testing suitable for just swimming.

Thanks again Mark


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

bsa said:


> Im starting to have a few successes with the tinkering thing and i just wanted to say it feels good and thanks for the info and support posted throughout the forum.
> 
> Im going to upgrade to better tools and get some products.
> 
> ...












:lol:


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Good ive got some of this in the shed.

Mark


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

:fear: I was joking!


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

sparrow said:


> :fear: I was joking!


Your kidding i just used it on my 1970s citizen 150m


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

bsa said:


> Im starting to have a few successes with the tinkering thing and i just wanted to say it feels good and thanks for the info and support posted throughout the forum.
> 
> Im going to upgrade to better tools and get some products.
> 
> ...


HI

There is a Seiko product that seals gaskets etc , Not sure how waterproof it would make the watch but I have had no problems (yet)

washing the car etc (it has had a good soaking, more than a splash a lot more).

"Seiko silicon grease". It comes in a little tub and from memory it was around Â£5/Â£6.

good luck.


----------

